

Boredat CS50: An Experimental Project for Harvard CS50 Students - jonpappas
https://cs50.boredat.com

======
jarcane
I wrote something a little like this once, if not as sophisticated (a lack of
sophistication was sort of the point):
[https://github.com/jarcane/HateStack](https://github.com/jarcane/HateStack)

Not sure I see why an anonymous, SSL-encrypted service still needs account
registration? An abuse prevention measure?

